# Citi logs Newark Nj



## allhandsworking (Aug 22, 2012)

A new saw mill in Newark has opened to process street side trees that would have been chipped.  What a great idea!


----------



## Jags (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah - I read about this.  I hope they have really tough blades on their saws.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 22, 2012)

Jags said:


> Yeah - I read about this. I hope they have really tough blades on their saws.


 
More than likely they run the logs through a whole log metal detector before sawing.
http://www.mellottmfg.com/product/5


----------



## allhandsworking (Aug 23, 2012)

Very little fence wire and post but pleanty of lead I guesse is your piont. : )


----------



## Jags (Aug 23, 2012)

allhandsworking said:


> Very little fence wire and post but pleanty of lead I guesse is your piont. : )


"For sale" signs, eye bolts to hitch up Fido, screw in lags for the clothes line, etc.


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Jags said:


> "For sale" signs, eye bolts to hitch up Fido, screw in lags for the clothes line, etc.


 
I'd guess I'm not the only one who has seen "the sparks fly" while processing a yard tree.  Keep you file with you!

TS


----------

